# Myths of the Far Future - January Update and Previews



## malcolm_n (Jan 17, 2013)

Hello Everybody,

I'm happy to announce that we have completed work on the Myths of the Far Future Campaign Guide for Pathfinder and it will be off to Layout shortly. Once we wrap up work on the first module, you can look forward to news of an impending release for the Intro-pack.

To whet your appetite for some pathfinder goodness, here's a preview of one of the deadliest creatures in the galaxy, the demoncat.  Credit for the awesome art goes to Joe Ketterer. We also have an early preview of the careers section in the Pathfinder Player's Guide. Enjoy!

[sblock=Red Devil Alpha CR 20]
_Built very long and low to the ground, with an amazingly flexible spine and powerful haunches that seem made for springing long distances in very little time, this red-scaled creature glares at you with glowing eyes and growls through huge, multitudinous teeth._
*XP* 307,200; *CN Large dragon*
*Init *+12; darkvision 120 ft., low-light vision, scent, true seeing; Perception +40

*Defense*
*AC* 36, *touch* 17, *flat-footed* 28 (+8 Dex, +19 natural, –1 size)
*hp* 385 (22d12+242); regeneration 15 (cold iron)
*Fort* +24, *Ref* +23, *Will* +20
*Defensive Abilities* freedom of movement; *DR* 20/cold iron; *Immune* acid, curse effects, flanking, mind-affecting effects, paralysis, poison, sleep; *SR* 31

*Offense*
*Speed* 40 ft., swim 80 ft.

*Melee* 2 bites +30 (3d8+16/17–20 plus grab), 2 claws +30 (2d6+16), tail +25 (3d6+8) 
*Space* 10 ft.; Reach 10 ft.
*Special Attacks* rake (2 claws +30, 3d6+24), Deadly Blood, Pounce

*Statistics *Str 42, Dex 26, Con 32, Int 7, Wis 25, Cha 27
*Base Atk* +22; *CMB* +39 (+43 grapple); *CMD* 57 (can't be tripped)
*Feats* Awesome Blow, Blind-Fight, Combat Reflexes, Improved Bull Rush, Improved Critical (bite), Improved Initiative, Improved Overrun, Improved Vital Strike, Lightning Reflexes, Power Attack, Vital Strike

Skills Climb +49, Perception +40, Stealth +29, Swim +49; Racial Modifier +8 Perception 

*Languages* understands Terran

*Ecology*
*Environment* cold lakes and swamps
*Organization* solitary
*Treasure* triple

*Special Abilities*
*Deadly Blood (Su)* When a creature slays a demoncat, the slayer is affected by an illness for which there are very few cures. The superstitious lot in the galaxy refers to this illness as a death curse.Curse of Death: save Will DC 29; effect creature can no longer be affected by healing spells and does not heal damage naturally from rest. The save DC is Charisma-based.

*Freedom of Movement (Ex)* A red devil is under the constant effect of freedom of movement, as the spell of the same name. This effect cannot be dispelled.

*True Seeing (Ex)* A red devil has true seeing, as the spell of the same name. This effect cannot be dispelled.[/sblock]


----------



## malcolm_n (Jan 17, 2013)

Just wanted to jump in for those who've already stopped by and let you know that I added a quick preview of the careers section of the Pathfinder Player's Companion as well.


----------



## malcolm_n (Jan 31, 2013)

Handed off Visit to Keepsake (Module 1) for Pathfinder today. Now we just need to bug @_*Morrus*_ to get these published. #bandwagon


----------



## Marius Delphus (Feb 1, 2013)

I get that this is mainly in jest, but if I were to make a suggestion here, it'd be to not bug Morrus, actually. It'd be more appropriate (though it wouldn't be well received) to bug me, as I'm the one whose work speed will directly translate into release pace. Morrus has enough to worry about....

There was at one time a plan to space things out so I'd only have one product on my plate on any given month (PF version + 4E version = one product), but as they say no battle plan survives first contact with the enemy. I'll work as fast as life and the other products on my plate allow, but please understand that I'm as embarrassed about long lead times for EN Publishing products as others are impatient. I can only promise I'm doing the best I can.


----------



## malcolm_n (Feb 1, 2013)

I would hope that nobody feels actual pressure to do this. It's supposed to be fun. I know we all have (had) a lot on our plate at any time, but really we're doing the best we can. I'm sure everybody here can certainly understand that.

Off the serious note, think happy thoughts. Things are doing quite well (from what I can see) considering all that's been happening with the site of late.


----------

